

This Plastic Can Heal Itself in 30 Minutes - boh
http://mashable.com/2012/11/12/plastic-heal-itself-stanford-30-minutes/

======
brianchu
The original (more detailed) article:
[http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/november/healing-
plastic-...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/november/healing-plastic-
skin-111112.html)

